# Adobe Lightroom CC 2015.12 Adds Support for Canon EOS 6D Mark II & More



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 19, 2017)

```
<strong>From Adobe:</strong></p>
<p>The goal of this release is to provide additional camera raw support, lens profile support and address bugs that were introduced in previous releases of Lightroom.</p>
<p>Today, we also released versions of Lr for iOS and Android that provide updated camera support. Check them out <a href="http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2017/07/july-mobile-updates.html">here</a>.</p>
<p><strong>A few clarifications for this release:

</strong><em>What happened to Lightroom CC 2015.11/6.11?</em></p>
<p>Lightroom and Adobe Camera Raw releases are tightly coupled as both products share the Camera Raw imaging technology.  As a product team, we decided to skip Camera Raw version 9.11 and instead use 9.12 due to the unfortunate events that occurred on that day. In keeping our version naming consistent, Lightroom is releasing CC 2015.12 / 6.12.</p>
<p><em>Will performance enhancements that I requested via the survey <a href="http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2017/07/on-lightroom-performance.html">here</a> be in this release?</em></p>
<p>Lightroom CC 2015.12 / 6.12 does not include performance improvements based on your survey responses.  We appreciate your candid feedback on Lightroom performance, and are working on several projects to address your concerns.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>New Camera Support in Lightroom CC 2015.12/6.12</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 6D Mark II</li>
<li>Canon EOS 200D(EOS Kiss X9, EOS Rebel SL2)</li>
<li>Leica TL2</li>
<li>Nikon D7500</li>
<li>Olympus Tough TG-5</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Lens Profile Support in Lightroom CC 2015.12/6.12</strong></p>
<table width="647">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="176"><strong>Mount</strong></td>
<td width="361"><strong>Name</strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="“252”">Venus Optics Laowa 12mm f2.8 Zero-D</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF-S</td>
<td width="“252”">Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Fujifilm X</td>
<td width="“252”">Fujifilm WCL-X100 Wide-Angle Conversion Lens</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Fujifilm X</td>
<td width="“252”">Fujifilm WCL-X100II Wide-Angle Conversion Lens</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Fujifilm X</td>
<td width="“252”">Fujifilm TCL-X100II Tele Conversion Lens</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Nikon F</td>
<td width="“252”">Venus Optics Laowa 12mm f2.8 Zero-D</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Pentax K</td>
<td width="“252”">Venus Optics Laowa 12mm f2.8 Zero-D</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Pentax K</td>
<td width="“252”">Venus Optics Laowa 105mm f2 (T3.2) Smooth Trans Focus</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sony A</td>
<td width="“252”">TAMRON SP 15-30mm F/2.8 Di VC USD A012S</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sony A</td>
<td width="“252”">TAMRON SP 35mm F/1.8 Di VC USD F012S</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sony A</td>
<td width="“252”">TAMRON SP 45mm F/1.8 Di VC USD F013S</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sony A</td>
<td width="“252”">TAMRON SP 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO 1:1 VC USD F017S</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sony FE</td>
<td width="“252”">Sony FE 12-24mm F4 G</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sony FE</td>
<td width="“252”">Sony FE 16-35mm F2.8 GM</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Sony FE</td>
<td width="“252”">Venus Optics Laowa 12mm f2.8 Zero-D</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p>This release adds new color matching camera profiles for the following</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Nakean (Jul 19, 2017)

Do you really appreciate our candid feedback? Do you really? I'm a professional who had to spend time, yet again, starting a new catalog because the software crashed every time I tried to work with it yesterday. Please get your ish together Adobe.....


----------



## leadin2 (Jul 19, 2017)

They didn't include EF-S 35mm f/2.8 IS Macro lens profile or did I miss it in the last patch?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 19, 2017)

leadin2 said:


> They didn't include EF-S 35mm f/2.8 IS Macro lens profile or did I miss it in the last patch?


No you didnt miss anything, that lens is missing from update. Also standalone version also has been updated with new cameras being supported.


----------



## Karlbug (Jul 19, 2017)

leadin2 said:


> They didn't include EF-S 35mm f/2.8 IS Macro lens profile or did I miss it in the last patch?



That's exactly what I was looking forward to in this update. Damn you, Adobe


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 19, 2017)

Nakean said:


> Do you really appreciate our candid feedback? Do you really? I'm a professional who had to spend time, yet again, starting a new catalog because the software crashed every time I tried to work with it yesterday. Please get your ish together Adobe.....



When your computer is not working properly, always blame someone else. I've never had a crash or had to start a new catalog due to Adobe problems. Sure, a few hundreds out of tens of thousands have problems, usually due to issues with their computer or conflicts with other software that is incompatible with Adobe.


----------



## Nakean (Jul 19, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Nakean said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really appreciate our candid feedback? Do you really? I'm a professional who had to spend time, yet again, starting a new catalog because the software crashed every time I tried to work with it yesterday. Please get your ish together Adobe.....
> ...



Sorry but there is Nothing wrong with my system. Even with a new catalog and ZERO plugins, Lightroom runs slower than any other professional program I use. I'm working off of a PCI-E SSD for media and scratch on separate SSD as well as OS on another SSD. I have Dual Xeon's and 64gig ecc ram so my computer isn't the limiting factor.

A few hundred my ass!! It's due to legacy software being layered on top of itself over many many years. It needs a fresh foundation, period.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 20, 2017)

Nakean said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Nakean said:
> ...



And yet, it runs quickly and smoothly with a $600 Dell XPS of mine. I have heard of others with high powered computers complaining, so maybe there is something incompatible with your system and lightroom.

Having a high powered computer and issues at the same time point to a hardware issue, is it a home built computer? Several posts I have seen are issues with persons who built their own high powered PC's. I did that for 20 years and stopped. I've had much fewer issues with a cheap Dell, and it works better too. I knoow quite a bit about building computers, but they tend to come up with more issues due to hardware or driver issues because the components don't quite play together as expected. They can benchmark very fast, but with some common software, they struggle.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 20, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Nakean said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



That may have been true in the past. Current HW is rather foolproof, unless you are using server-grade motherboard and pricessor. Enthusiast platform such as X99 or X299 is just basically more expensive mainstream with certain features. But unless you are using ECC RAM with high core count Xeon, there should really be zero issues.

The way I see it is that there is no problem with cheaper computers as they perform within expectation. The problem is that more expensive computers do not perform adequately faster, thus worse price/performance I guess.


----------



## SteveM (Jul 20, 2017)

Year after year I have read the complaints about Lightroom. What I don't understand at all is why people persist with a product which isn't working for them. For those where Lightroom doesn't work satisfactorily, there are alternatives, each of which allow a free trial period. A couple of years ago maybe your choices were limited, not now.


----------



## Joules (Jul 20, 2017)

SteveM said:


> Year after year I have read the complaints about Lightroom. What I don't understand at all is why people persist with a product which isn't working for them. For those where Lightroom doesn't work satisfactorily, there are alternatives, each of which allow a free trial period. A couple of years ago maybe your choices were limited, not now.


Well if you like the interface and general workflow, is it really unreasonable to complain about the only thing stopping a product from being perfect for you? Especially in a software context where there are really not many excuses for a giant company to make changes in that regard.

When working with two Monitors, I notice Lightroom CC slowing down after a few dozen images and the navigator eventually breaking. I didn't see that with Lightroom 4, which I was using previously. But I won't blame Adobe for that as of right now, since reinstalling my OS is overdue right now. I haven't seen any issues in PS CC, Camera Raw or hardware intensive games though, so it is rather easy to believe the large crowd of people complaining about the recent LR edition's technical properties.


----------



## gmon750 (Jul 21, 2017)

Nakean said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Nakean said:
> ...



Adobe certainly deserves a lot of earned criticism for LR being so darn slow. But catalog crashing and having to create a new one is different and certainly not the norm.

Sure, you may say nothing is "wrong" with your system, but nonetheless, how are you certain about that? Your catalog crashing/corrupting just sounds to me like there might be an issue with the way your storage configuration is either configured, or maybe even the brand of hardware you're using. You mentioned PCI-E SSD drives. Are you using a non-name brand PCI card in your PC? Perhaps the driver has some instability issue? What SSD drive are you using? Samsung EVO drives had their fair share of firmware issues causing corrupted data. 

It's easy to blame Adobe for your ills, and it might be the case but you seem to be experiencing something that is not the norm so instead of advertising how "fast" your PC is, examine the configuration of your PC and see if there's something unique about your system that could be causing data corruption issues.

I use a fairly new quad-i7 5K iMac with 64GB RAM and a 12TB Thunderbolt 2 external storage with almost 20K photos on it in LR. Never had catalog corruptions, ever. LR still runs like crap on it, but never had an issue with data. Go figure.


----------

